# Rage or grim reaper???



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am thinking of switching up to some expandable bored heads this year. And I am thinking between the rage and the grim reaper. I have heard lots about both of them and lots of mixed feeling s with them as well. I am wanting some info on them pros, cons, likes, dislikes, anything and everything. Or if there's another one that would be good to look into also feel free to add it also. I currently shoot the muzzy mx4 now. I am looking for this coming year for deer and elk. Thanks for any input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

I use Rage Hypodermic and love them have shot Mule deer and Elk, I love the blood trails I get. Ive never been disappointing and the animals havent ever gone far for me. Just remember no matter what broad head you go with its all about shot placement.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm a fan of expandable broadheads. I currently shoot the NAP killzones but had two friends year who absolutely love the new grim reapers. If you can shoot several and see what flies best for you, that would be best case. 
If it's between the two, I'd have to go with the reaper because the penetration and devastation is so consistent from what I have witnessed. 
Good luck on your search. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy3136 (May 31, 2015)

I also used the Muzzy MX3/4 for elk and deer for many years. Just changed over to the Rage the past couple years. I haven't shot an animal with a Rage that has run over 80 yards yet. They really spill blood and end it quick. I have had a couple penetration concerns and have broke a couple arrows by not getting a complete pass through, but it always gets the job done. Haven't lost a single animal I hit with a Rage. Sorry, never tried the Grim Reapers.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Grim Reaper!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

That's one of the reasons that I was asking. Shot my deer this year at ten feet and the blood trail was almost nothing. Small drops about every ten to 15 yards if I was lucky. Found the deer at least but would like some better trails and fast expiring of the animal as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tried Grim Reapers, hit two animals: First head, broke off a blade as it passed through the shoulder (before entering the body cavity), hit was on target and the head alone damaged the heart enough the deer died after some distance.

Second hit, Cow elk at 30 yards. Blades didnt open (as verified by looking over lung once cleaned), head hit clipped the jugular and elk died very quickly.

One could argue the whole "where in the death of the animal did it fail" thing... but I was very unimpressed with the heads and sold the remaining heads to someone here on UWN (apologies, I cant remember who it was).

Some people like'em though... personally I've gone back to fixed blades. 


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Picture 1: Head failed to open. Note the bent shaft of the head.

Picture 2: Head broke blade. This broke off in the shoulder before it entered the body cavity.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bdub said:


> I am thinking of switching up to some expandable bored heads this year. And I am thinking between the rage and the grim reaper. I have heard lots about both of them and lots of mixed feeling s with them as well. I am wanting some info on them pros, cons, likes, dislikes, anything and everything. Or if there's another one that would be good to look into also feel free to add it also. I currently shoot the muzzy mx4 now. I am looking for this coming year for deer and elk. Thanks for any input.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are you wanting to switch to expanding broadheads? Are your current one not working out for you?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

longbow said:


> Why are you wanting to switch to expanding broadheads? Are your current one not working out for you?


The muzzy did kill the deer. I found it about a hundred yards away. I have just seen and heard of some of the blood trails from the rage and grim reapers and I am just looking into them to see if it might work for me. Also due to the fact that I got a new bow for the next season and sold off most all the other stuff I had with my other bow after the season last year. I guess you can say new bow new accessories. I may end up just sticking with them but still want to check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I use NAP Blood Runners and I have never had a problem with them.

I have read that on thickly furred animals the mechanical broadheads sometimes do not penetrate. In that case a narrow pointed fixed blade broadhead would be preferable. But I don't hunt sheep or goats so the NAP Blood Runners have always worked fine for me.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunting/archery/broadheads-points/mechanical%7C/pc/104791680/c/104693580/sc/104237280/i/103986180/nap-blood-runner-8482-3-blade-expandable-broadhead/728729.uts?destination=%2Fcategory%2FMechanical%2F103986180.uts


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

My Grandson practiced and harvested his Buck with a Grave Digger.Flew during practice like his target tips. And inflicted serious damage. Recovery bout 75 yards. But Man they are not cheap. Good thing he's still a single man..Being retired. no way on the cost for me.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

GRIM REAPER!!!!!!!!! the new carni four!!!! Just trust me on this... WOW WOW WOW.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Markthehunter88 said:


> GRIM REAPER!!!!!!!!! the new carni four!!!! Just trust me on this... WOW WOW WOW.


Let's see some pictures of what it does??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have shot both the grim reapers and the Rage Hypodermics. I have been nothing but disappointed with the grim reapers. My hunting party has killed several deer with them but we have had multiple failed deployments and the blood trails suck. I switched to Hypodermics and was very impressed with how the functioned. The blood trails were great as well. But..... I still have more confidence in the Montec CS. They fly like an expandable and have left just as good of blood trails if not better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Not trying to be a smart ass or anything, but there is nothing more inconclusive than a "hey, which broadhead is best/better ?" thread. You can ask ten different guys and get ten different opinions. 

To be honest with you, they pretty much all fly well when shot out of a tuned bow, and kill well when placed accordingly. I say this, but I realize that in real world hunting scenarios it is rarely that simple and easy. I use an economical 1 1/4 inch cut mechanical, the NAP shockwave. I like that you get the good flight characteristics of a mechanical (I'm not a master bow tuner, sorry!), but the cut diameter isn't too terribly extreme so they still have good penetration potential. I ran one clean through a 4x5 bull last year and it must still be orbiting the earth somewhere because I never could find it. I'm not about to go out and say that these are the best broadheads ever made, but they are something that I have used and had success with and have confidence with, so I will keep using them.

I'm just happy that so far in this thread we haven't seen one of those, "I made a perfect shot, but I couldn't find my buck because of the sucky broadhead" comments.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I normally use fixed blade of them are Wac'em, Montec, VPA. I have used expandables before on deer. The ones I used were Swhacker. If I were to pick up another expandable I would give Rocket Steelhead by Trophy Ridge a shot - looks to be a pretty solid little broadhead.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Karl said:


> I have read that on thickly furred animals the mechanical broadheads sometimes do not penetrate. In that case a narrow pointed fixed blade broadhead would be preferable.


 Seems anecdotal.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

These two are probably good heads. I am a fixed blade guy but if i switched it would likely be the hypo followed by the gravedigger. Many great reviews of hpyo on archery talk.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bdub said:


> Let's see some pictures of what it does??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope this attaches right... My cousin's bull elk this year... Dead within sight and within 9 sec... blew through both shoulders. Ill try to get a better picture... wet wet wet day but no tracking needed here.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Markthehunter88 said:


> I hope this attaches right... My cousin's bull elk this year... Dead within sight and within 9 sec... blew through both shoulders. Ill try to get a better picture... wet wet wet day but no tracking needed here.


That is a short track job, would have thought the hole to be bigger was that the entry?


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Grims because you don't have to deal with rubber bands. Consider NAP spitfire too. Both of those broadheads are more durable too. I quit shooting Rage because the are usually one and done. They rarely go back together as we as the first time.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

kdog said:


> That is a short track job, would have thought the hole to be bigger was that the entry?


I think if i would have spread it open with my hand like they do on TV everyone would be like OHHH AHHH but i like the "real" look... Entry hole yes.


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

Of the two mentioned I would go with the Grim Reaper. 

Rage was been stellar at marketing their product and spent tons of money advertising. That is the only thing keeping them in the game. They are famous for lack of penetration. Sure, they make a knarly entry wound, but I like blood coming out both sides. Im not saying lots of folks dont have success stories. Many people like them because they have killed one or two with no problems and their favorite TV personality told them they are awesome! Some are caught up in the "Rage in the Cage" or some other neat catch phrase and you will not change their minds no matter what! Thats all well and good, everyone has their opinion just like I do.

I love mechanical broadheads. Ive killed alot of whitetails with one brand of mechanical and yes I have lost a handful. Ive made some terrible shots and still recovered the animal. They shoot accurately, and work flawlessly. I never chased the next, latest, greatest gimic that came along every year. I had great luck with one and stuck with it. 

Do you know how Rage got its name? All they do is piss off the animal when you shoot them.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Rage or grim reaper*

I am a new fan of the Swhacker! For fixed blade, Slick Tricks and Wacems.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ddog said:


> Of the two mentioned I would go with the Grim Reaper.
> 
> Rage was been stellar at marketing their product and spent tons of money advertising. That is the only thing keeping them in the game.* They are famous for lack of penetration*. Sure, they make a knarly entry wound, but I like blood coming out both sides. Im not saying lots of folks dont have success stories. Many people like them because they have killed one or two with no problems and their favorite TV personality told them they are awesome! Some are caught up in the "Rage in the Cage" or some other neat catch phrase and you will not change their minds no matter what! Thats all well and good, everyone has their opinion just like I do.
> 
> ...


I hear this time and time again, and there are plenty of videos on YouTube of animals being shot with rage broadheads and have a hole lot of arrow still sticking out. Just last year there was a guy here on this forum asking for tracking advice on a buck he had hit on the extended. When people asked him about the shot, he said he hit it behind the shoulder at a fairly close range with a rage broadhead out of a 70 pound bow. He said the arrow got very poor penetration. Maybe only 6 or 7 inches or so, I can't remember exactly. I have a bunch of rage broadheads in my closet, but I'm nervous to use them for big game. I will probably use them on turkeys, however, since you don't need much penetration on a 15 pound bird.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rage Extremes at work! They punch through leg bones of deer and leave huge holes in elk.8)


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

I've killed animals with both of the listed broadheads and schwackers. As someone mentioned before the "best broadhead" is rather subjective. All of them will get the job done, I'd shoot all of them and see which one flies best with your particular setup. For me, schwackers shoot the best, but it's different for everyone. Also, I'd consider your hunting style. If you typically take shots under 40-50 yards I think fixed are the way to go.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

So the other day I picked up two packages of grim reapers so far I like them but they seem to shoot lower than my field tips. It's kinda interesting. Going to have to keep shooting them to see what's going on. Or try another type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It sounds like they may be heaver than your field tips. 

In any case I would sight my bow in for what I am shooting at animals with and not a field tip.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Also I am going to be getting a new release shortly and lengthening my draw so I will have to adjust my sights anyway so I'm waiting until I do that to fully adjust the sights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

